# دارة رادار السيارة



## mazen42 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء هذه دارة رادار السيارة دارة بسيطة وسهلة تعمل بالتعديل الترددي اي( بارسال الترددات الراديويه واستقبالها بنفس الوقت )تعمل الدارة ضمن مجال (3) متر عندما يكون الجو صافي وهادئ اما فعالية الدارة 100ب 100 هي عند (100) سم واظن ان لااحد منا يحتاج لاكثر من هذه المسافة عندما يريد ان يركن سيارتة في الشارع ومن ناحية اخرى كلما ازداد التقارب بين سيارتك والسيارة التي خلفها كلما ازداد صوت التنبية بالارتفاع كما ويمكنكم تركيب دارة اخرى في مقدمة السيارة لمن يرغب في الانذار الامامي 
ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم 
ملاحظة = الدارة مجربة ومضمونه​


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## أيمن الحمود (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا طيب وبا نتظار المزيد


----------



## B-F (9 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس (10 أكتوبر 2007)

تسلم أخي مازن ..

الف شكر لك على هذه الدارة ..

تحياااااتي


----------



## المنصف المناعي (12 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لكم أخي الكريم


----------



## كهرب & إلكترون (18 أبريل 2009)

كل الشكر لك

يعطيك العااااااااااااافيه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم على الموضوع .

البغدادي


----------



## sorroukh (17 مايو 2009)

سلام الله عليك أخي الكريم و جزاك الله كل الخير.


----------



## احمد رونى (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## على التومى (26 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك ياخى جدا على تعبك معنا حفظك الله ورعاك برعايته....


----------



## hani_elashry (1 مارس 2010)

ما هو sens1 و sens2


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 مارس 2010)

هى مرسل و مستقبل ترددات فوق سمعية Ultrasonic Tranmitter - Receiver


----------



## صفوان جمو (3 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (3 أبريل 2010)

أخي مازن السلام عليكم

أنا أقترح عليك أن تصمم الدائرة لتوضع أيضاً علي جباه الأشخاص أصحاب الأعاقات البصرية.. الضرير.. وذلك للأستعمال داخل الأماكن المغلقة كالمنزل.. أو أن تلبس على شكل قبعة.. كأستخدام أمن من الأصطدام بجدار أو للعثور على الأبواب والممرات بسهولة


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## البرق 73 (4 مايو 2010)

*شكراعلى المعومات القيمة:20:*​


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## mejri (2 نوفمبر 2010)

merci pour ce radar


----------

